# Weekend Planting



## tbow388 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well It was a great weekend to plant some more of the garden.

Started with some plants







Several bellpepper and a bunch of different hot peppers and some bean plants I am going to try.

These are some okra seeds from last years crop. I also had corn and carrots that I am going to try.






These are the hot peppers. The broccoli and cabbage in the back is doing good






A whole view of it as of yesterday afternoon.


----------



## JHctRednek (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking good! 

I am gonna start plowing mine this week, it's the first week that we're not supposed to have freezing temps in th pm up here. Wanna get my potatoes in soon.


----------



## stltreedr (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice set-up. Good lookin dirt too.


----------



## tbow388 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Next was*

Next thing I had to do was help the neighbor put the tiller on his tractor so he could get some tilling done.

Ground was a little wet.






He has some good dirt.






400 tomato plants will go in this area.


----------



## AndrewGeib (Apr 8, 2013)

Planted my red beets today, the potatoes and onions went in Saturday. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a load of mushroom soil with horse manure


----------



## R DeLawter (Apr 8, 2013)

Still wet my way but looking at these pictures gets me anxious.
Nice Pictures.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Apr 8, 2013)

Garden looks nice, still to much snow and cold here but it is slowly melting.


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 9, 2013)

AndrewGeib said:


> Planted my red beets today, the potatoes and onions went in Saturday. Hopefully tomorrow I will get a load of mushroom soil with horse manure



AG,be careful with that stuff.horse hay can be sprayed with a herbicide that doesn't break down even after it goes through the horse. my neighbor fed his cows some sprayed hay,then spread the manure,killed several hundred tomatoes. if u want some sheep #### let me know u are only 35-40 minutes away.


----------



## mainewoods (Apr 9, 2013)

32 degrees and mixed snow and rain. Half the garden is still encased in ice. Guess I won't be plantin' any taters for a while.Sure is nice looking at your gardens though - gives me hope.


----------

